# All about mice



## bexinthecity (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi, Does anyone know why the all about mice forum is closed?
Apologies if this has been mentioned, but have googled it several times to no avail. :S 
I tried emailing the web hostess but again, to no avail


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Im new to anything mice related but was sad to see the forum closed as I had only just found it & was learning a lot from it as I do & am here.


----------



## bexinthecity (Jan 23, 2010)

Me too  well I'm not new to mice or rats, but I know what you mean about learning things.


----------

